# Mirrors.Edge.PAL.X360-Allstars



## BiscuitBee (Nov 10, 2008)

Mirror's Edge was just listed on abgx.  Not too much information is on there except that it, of course, runs on PAL region Xbox 360s.

Name: Mirrors.Edge.PAL.X360-Allstars
Release Group: Allstars
Release Date: 2008-11-10
Filename: alls-miredg
Region: PAL


----------



## Prime (Nov 10, 2008)

4 days before release. No bad.


----------



## BiscuitBee (Nov 10, 2008)

I'm quite excited for this one. The demo was crazy short! What a tease


----------



## Chanser (Nov 10, 2008)

The game is short, so you'll be playing it again and again. That's no bad thing as you'll be looking for alternative paths.


----------



## shaunj66 (Nov 10, 2008)

I fucking LOVED the demo.

Even though I have a chipped 360, I'm very tempted to buy this one.


----------



## WildWon (Nov 10, 2008)

Damnit. I need to get this. I'm definitely buying it on release day, but i haven't even tried the demo yet. No net access at home doesn't allow for much demo downloading 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Oh well, soon enough


----------



## adgloride (Nov 10, 2008)

The demo of this is great.  Its what the matrix games should have been.  Even if the games short, I can see it being tough to finish.


----------



## Armadillo (Nov 10, 2008)

Been waiting for this , demo was great. Gonna start downloading as soon as I clear some space 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## squirt1000 (Nov 10, 2008)

Also grabbing this one! Since I upgraded to NXE I have no live and have been unable to grab the demo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 From what ive read it sounds quite cool


----------



## Neko (Nov 10, 2008)

Oh god. Getting it now as we speak. Couldn't stop playing the Demo, this game is mindblowing.


----------



## BiscuitBee (Nov 10, 2008)

I guess it's my turn to be jealous of PAL users!


----------



## Neko (Nov 12, 2008)

So, I played through the mainstory yesterday. Yes, I did it in a single day. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



It's a pretty short game that's for sure, but I had damn much fun, although, sometimes I just got stuck and I thought I would freak out. The graphics are pretty awesome and smooth.


----------



## Prime (Nov 12, 2008)

BiscuitBee said:
			
		

> I guess it's my turn to be jealous of PAL users!



No need to be jealous anymore:

Mirrors_Edge_NTSC_XBOX360-SuperX360

NFO


----------



## BiscuitBee (Nov 12, 2008)

Prime said:
			
		

> BiscuitBee said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yay!

Actually, I don't even know why I am jealous anymore. I'm so back logged on games right now that I've made a rule to finish one game until I move on to the next.... I'm still on Fallout 3! (on PC, though).


----------



## lenselijer (Nov 12, 2008)

Just finished this game, rather short but really great, took me about 5 hours?


----------



## deathfisaro (Nov 13, 2008)

How many achievements did you unlock by the end of your first playthrough?
Maybe it's meant to be played several times over.

I don't mind short games, in fact I rather enjoy short games than long games that forcefully extend playtime by including tons of grinding, backtracking, loading, unnecessarily large non-interactive maps, and whatever else games use to waste your time.


----------



## Edgedancer (Nov 13, 2008)

Man I would like this game. It looks great.


----------



## jaxxster (Nov 13, 2008)

over rated, Too short, too linear, only so much of jumping from roof to roof you can do without getting the feeling nothings actually changing gameplay wise.


----------



## Armadillo (Nov 13, 2008)

Just finished this today , was fun. Any longer though and it would have started to drag. Finished just in time for tomb raider underworld 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------

